# Anyone reel cut with a Locke mower?



## silvercymbal (Sep 17, 2018)

Hi everyone, just wondering if anyone out there uses a post 2000 Locke reel mower? I know Locke folded into Gravely and they don't sell them any longer but wondering if there were any happy CF model users out there? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

silvercymbal said:


> Hi everyone, just wondering if anyone out there uses a post 2000 Locke reel mower? I know Locke folded into Gravely and they don't sell them any longer but wondering if there were any happy CF model users out there? Thanks in advance.


Michael Wise on ATY had a Gravely/Locke:

https://aroundtheyard.com/forums2/viewtopic.php?t=6814

Unfortunately, I don't think he reel mows anymore.


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

There's one for sale about 2 hrs from me that I really want to buy but I can't spend any more money on lawn stuff this year


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@Cory that would be great for your back yard.


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

Spammage said:


> @Cory that would be great for your back yard.


Yeah, it would be awesome to use. But between the new zero turn, the 20 yards of sand, and the patio we made in the backyard I've spent over $5k this year. And I still have to buy fertilizer for the rest of the year, have to cut myself off :roll: :lol:


----------



## RayTL (Jun 4, 2018)

I was looking at these too, but have heard it's hard to find parts.


----------



## silvercymbal (Sep 17, 2018)

That's my concern also, I have found a couple of newer models and I love the floating head and ability to cut higher but still get a nice reel cut but no parts isn't a great thing.


----------



## Kloz75 (Apr 6, 2020)

Sorry I know this is an old post BUT I just found it. I mow with a 70" 1962 Locke Triplex. Starts on the first or second pull every time, runs on a tea cup of gas and cuts like a dream. This is the first cut of the year 3/21/20. I cut the lawn with just the center real to help flatten the lawn.


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

Man that thing looks like a beast. Very cool.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Kloz75 said:


> Sorry I know this is an old post BUT I just found it. I mow with a 70" 1962 Locke Triplex. Starts on the first or second pull every time, runs on a tea cup of gas and cuts like a dream. This is the first cut of the year 3/21/20. I cut the lawn with just the center real to help flatten the lawn.


That's awesome. Would love to see a video of it in action!


----------



## RayTL (Jun 4, 2018)

+1 on video, sweet reel


----------



## mre_man_76 (Aug 4, 2018)

RayTL said:


> +1 on video, sweet reel


Would love to see a video as well. Curious how high it'll cut since you have fescue.


----------



## coolturf (Mar 11, 2020)

Beautiful machine! What kind of maintenance do you do? Do you backlap the the reels yourself?


----------



## BubbaGrumpus (Jun 17, 2019)

I don't know why.. I want one.


----------



## Caswell (Jun 1, 2020)

First cut of the year with grandfather's mower. Been sitting in the barn for a decade. New gas and 6 pulls, she always starts.


----------



## SteveS (Sep 27, 2020)

Just picked this up yesterday, $100 and I'm in


----------

